# Dr. Pepper Wine



## sjo (May 21, 2009)

Do you think Dr. Pepper wine is possible? If so what might be some recipe ideas. We make wine with everything from fruit to weeds so I figured I'd like to try this.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2009)

I highly dought its possible as it contains Benzoate and that is 1 ingredient to look out for along with sulfites as it will make a fermentation very hard to start. I dont know what amount they use so the only real way to tell is to try!


----------



## arcticsid (May 21, 2009)

SJO, I don't feel so lonely, i was begining to think I was the only goofy one on here. And we might be related cause I keep telling everyone I am going to make wine from grass clippings just to prove it can be done, and who knows, it actually might turn out to be pallatable. There was someone on here not to long agao who tried to make wine with sugar water.


----------



## cpfan (May 21, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> SJO, I don't feel so lonely, i was begining to think I was the only goofy one on here. And we might be related cause I keep telling everyone I am going to make wine from grass clippings just to prove it can be done, and who knows, it actually might turn out to be pallatable. There was someone on here not to. long agao who tried to make wine with sugar water.


If your grass is anything like this area, you're talking about dandelion wine.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2009)

You can make a wine with sugar water and thats what distillers do to make a neutral spirit(DONT ASK ME HOW I KNOW THIS) I will say that it dont taste very good and I bet grass clippings wouldt be any better but you would need some sort of sugar or starch to turn into sugar.


----------



## arcticsid (May 21, 2009)

Wade, it might make some "dandi-hooch".


----------



## CGI (May 22, 2009)

cpfan said:


> If your grass is anything like this area, you're talking about dandelion wine.
> 
> Steve



No doubt! With the elimination of traditional weed control products Ontario is dandelion country.


----------



## gonzo46307 (May 22, 2009)

Classic Liquors makes an amaretto kit, that would be the same taste profile as Dr Pepper, except at about 20% ABV.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Dave1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Firstly I just want to apologise for necroing an old thread, i know this always seems to annoy people (however I'm sure people would still moan if i started a new one on the same subject so I can't really win anyway)

Secondly, I'm new here hello, I felt the need to reveal my discovery but no one i knew really cared so I've ened up here!

Thirdly, having just had two glasses of it, i can verify it is possible to make Dr Pepper wine

All i did was chuck two bottles of Dr Pepper in with some sugar (about half a kilogram, sorry i wasn't being exact) and some wine yeast and left it for a couple of months.

I'll be honest however, it isn't actually that interesting - it's reasonably potent but it doesn't actualy taste of much


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 24, 2011)

I've also followed some threads where people have tried making wine out of cola and powdered orange drink. If I remember right, both fermented but the flavor left much to be desired.


----------



## sjo (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been planning on trying it some day, just never got to it yet. Sounds like it may need an f-pac of Dr. Pepper syrup, or better yet, start with the syrup.
Dr. Pepper and Hersheys kisses have some intense flavors together, maybe try that in the wine.
Sjo


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jan 24, 2011)

Dr Pepper is considered a "cherry cola".
You can buy soda extracts to make "yeast-carbonated sodas" why couldn't you let this ferment more into an alcoholic beverage?


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Jan 24, 2011)

You can try the original cane sugar recipe syrup from the Dublin factory in Texas.

Ingredients from the label: Imperial Pure Cane Sugar, Caramel Color, Phosphoric Acid, Artificial and Natural Flavor, Sodium Benzoate, Caffeine.


----------

